# Fishing vessel - gallery



## tennents1 (Aug 27, 2006)

How come the lastest posts no longer come to the front page........or have i changed something on my page???


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

Go down to bottom of gallery page and change "Sort by" to last comment , it hapens occasionally


----------

